
Statistical interpretation of Logistic Regression - mckapur2
https://medium.com/a-year-of-artificial-intelligence/rohan-6-follow-up-statistical-interpretation-of-logistic-regression-e78de3b4d938#.mtnu9ky5b
======
jmount
Our group's take on logistic regression: [http://www.win-
vector.com/blog/2011/09/the-simpler-derivatio...](http://www.win-
vector.com/blog/2011/09/the-simpler-derivation-of-logistic-regression/)

------
sixhobbits
A very nice explanation. It's reminds me of Andrew Ng's lectures. Very
impressive that the author seems to be a high school student - I'm only
learning about these concepts now in Masters.

~~~
jgalt212
indeed, it blew me away that the author is a high school student.

------
graycat
Still need that sigmoid assumption, and that's a lot to swallow.

~~~
jey
Yes, Logistic regression applies when you're modeling a binary random variable
and expect the log-odds to be linearly related to your regressors.

